# Spazi tipografici



## robertaL

> Citation:
> Envoyé par *DearPrudence*
> 
> 
> (Sinon, en français de France, il faut mettre un espace avant le point d'interrogation : _lésion récemment modifiée ?_)
> 
> (Anche in italiano d'Italia, credo . Ad ogni modo, quando lo spazio stringe, lo spazio spinge ...)


Giusto  una nota per Matoupaschat: no, in italiano non si lascia nessuno spazio prima dei due punti, del punto e virgola, del punto esclamativo, punto e punti di sospensione.


----------



## matoupaschat

robertaL said:


> Giusto una nota per Matoupaschat: no, in italiano non si lascia nessuno spazio prima dei due punti, del punto e virgola, del punto esclamativo, punto e punti di sospensione.


*Grazie( )! *

Accidenti! Pensare che stavo particolarmente attento a lasciare quegli spazi!!!!!


*Edit:*

Comunque, per il francese, da quanto _credo_ di sapere, ci sono due scuole, anche tre, riguardo agli stessi spazi .
Cercando informazioni complementari, ho trovato un sito utile in ambiti svariati CLIC .


----------



## Anaiss

matoupaschat said:


> *Grazie( )! *
> 
> Accidenti! Pensare che stavo particolarmente attento a lasciare quegli spazi!!!!!
> 
> 
> *Edit:*
> 
> Comunque, per il francese, da quanto _credo_ di sapere, ci sono due scuole, anche tre, riguardo agli stessi spazi .
> Cercando informazioni complementari, ho trovato un sito utile in ambiti svariati CLIC .



Interessantissima questione! 
Pensavo fosse semplicemente una tua abitudine questa degli spazi pre-punteggiatura! 
Come quando alcuni usano 2 puntini al posto dei tre consoni... o altro.

Grazie DP per aver parlato di questo uso di cui non sospettavo nemmeno l'esistenza.


----------



## robertaL

Eh, Matoupaschat, capisco lo stupore. Quando sono arrivata in Francia gli spazi pre-punteggiatura hanno rappresentato un grande choc per me (anche perché, in effetti, non tutti li usano, ma la maggior parte sì, e anche i correttori automatici dei programmi di scrittura li segnalano). E ora a volte, per abitudine, mi capita di metterli anche in italiano. ma - confermo - in italiano c'è un'unica scuola, per cui non si mettono (come in inglese, d'altronde).


----------



## itka

> Comunque, per il francese, da quanto _credo_ di sapere, ci sono due scuole, anche tre, riguardo agli stessi spazi .


Ciao Matou! Mai sentito parlare di queste due - o tre! - scuole... In francese, senz'altro ci vuole lo spazio prima di questi punti *: ! ? ;*
Più particolari qui.

Io, come te, facevo lo spazio anche in italiano... Non ho mai sentito che non si doveva fare. Grazie a tutti per l'informazione! Provero' di ricordarmene.


Hum! Non sarebbe stato il caso di aprire un nuovo thread ?


----------



## matoupaschat

Discussione iniziata qui, con il messaggio #5, poi dal #10 alla fine provvisoria.



itka said:


> Ciao Matou! Mai sentito parlare di queste due - o tre! - scuole... In francese, senz'altro ci vuole lo spazio prima di questi punti *: ! ? ;*
> Più particolari qui.
> 
> Io, come te, facevo lo spazio anche in italiano... Non ho mai sentito che non si doveva fare. Grazie a tutti per l'informazione! Provero' di ricordarmene.
> 
> 
> Hum! Non sarebbe stato il caso di aprire un nuovo thread ?


Ciao Itka,



Beh, in francese, è stata la mia figlia maggiore a dirmelo quando stava a scuola di segreteria. E tra i suoi professori, c'era chi voleva, a seconda del grado del corso (1°,2°... anno):

parola(spazio)*.*(spazio)
parola(spazio)*.*(spazio)(spazio) <= questo più raro
parola*.*(spazio)
Diciamo che sono pronto a rispettare l'uso italiano quando scrivo in italiano, ma devo confessare che con il punto esclamativo, mi dà gran fastidio, perché in certi casi abbastanza frequenti, non riesco a differenziare subito il segno "!" e certe lettere, tipicamente la "elle". 

*Chiedo scusa di non rispondere in particolare a tutti gli altri interventori. Ho chiesto a Brian di spostare i post riguardanti l'argomento. Sarà più facile riprendere il filo in seguito.*

Un caro saluto!


----------



## itka

Non capisco bene gli esempi che dai qui sopra...
Di fatti, dipende del tipo di punteggiatura. Non si puo mettere solo un punto"* .* "
In francese, dopo una virgola o un punto, ci vuole uno spazio, ma non prima, invece bisogna lasciare uno spazio prima e uno dietro dei punti doppi, tale *: ; ? !*

Non sapevo che la regola fosse diversa in italiano... dato che scrivo poco italiano seno qui, sul foro!


----------



## matoupaschat

Intendevo:



matoupaschat said:


> parola(spazio)*.*(spazio) - *uno spazio prima del punto, uno dopo*
> parola(spazio)*.*(spazio)(spazio) <= questo più raro - *uno spazio prima del punto, doppio spazio dopo il punto*
> parola*.*(spazio) - *nessuno spazio prima del punto, uno spazio dopo*


E certo, come dicevi, dipende dal segno usato.
Adesso, mi conformo all'uso della lingua in cui scrivo, con certi casi più delicati in stesure bilingui. Par exemple* !*


----------

